# Pro Remote for Bennett PP Pump



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Guys,

Anyone wired a newer pro series remote to their older Bennett Power Pole pump?

The Bennetts have 4 solenoids vs 2 so the wiring configuration is different. 

The guy who does my work called their engineering department to ask them if it is possible and is waiting on an answer back. 

Apparently the pro series remote is advertised to work for any older pump prior to 2011, but the Bennett systems run on one direction pump and just transition from oil line to oil line to bring it or disperse oil to extend or retract. 

The newer pro model pumps run on 2 solenoids and have a 2 direction pump only. 

Any feedback would be great! Here's my old remote system.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Here is the schematics for the Bennett Pump System:

http://www.power-pole.com/jlmarine/support/manuals/power-pole-owners-manual-standard-system.pdf


----------

